# Jason Hart



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

How do you think he will fit into are lineup this year? How many minutes will he get. Will he just back up Bibby or would it better to slip him in at 1 and put Bibby and 2 for awhile.

What da ya guys think?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I think he'll play the defensive back-up PG while Douby plays the PG on the offense.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Yah, that's likely. Early on in the season though I get the feeling Douby isn't going to be getting the playing time. I wouldn't be surprised if Hart gets to handle the ball alot. He was always a very solid distributor in Charlotte.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

I really hope that this Salmons-as-backup-point-guard thing works out like Musselman seems to think it will, because I have no desire to see Jason in the rotation this season.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> I really hope that this Salmons-as-backup-point-guard thing works out like Musselman seems to think it will, because I have no desire to see Jason in the rotation this season.


Hmm interesting. I really liked him in Charlotte. Good distributor who can chip in offensively. Not a bad defender either IMO.


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

I predict he'll see a lot of the bench and then he'll see what the FA market is like at the middle of the season.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

We'll see. I guess, at the worst, he will be a good veteran presence for Douby.


----------



## Legend_33 (Jul 8, 2006)

He was a very solid backup in Charlotte. Good defender who could put up a few points and run a decent offense. I think the problem last year was he didn't fit into Adelman's system. Hopefully he will do better under Musselman.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Legend_33 said:


> He was a very solid backup in Charlotte. Good defender who could put up a few points and run a decent offense. I think the problem last year was he didn't fit into Adelman's system. Hopefully he will do better under Musselman.


Yeah, I think learning a new system so fast is also difficult. It will be interesting too see how all the pices fall when season comes.


----------

